

(2013) Monsanto Wins Lawsuit Filed by U.S. Organic Farmers - primroot
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/06/10/monsanto-wins-lawsuit_n_3417081.html

======
primroot
"In its ruling Monday, the appellate court said the organic growers must rely
on Monsanto assurances on the company's website that it will not sue them so
long as the mix is very slight."

"In its ruling Monday, the court noted that records indicate a large majority
of conventional seed samples have become contaminated by Monsanto's Roundup
resistance trait"

